# Grazie Disi. grazie davvero.



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Disincantata...mamma mia che viaggio mi hai fatto fare con questo 3d.
Grazie.

E ve lo posto.Magari a qualcuno può servire.
E poi è bello ogni tanto tornare indietro.
Mamma mia che bel trip.



http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17779-a-tre-anni-dal-tradimento-suo


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Disincantata...mamma mia che viaggio mi hai fatto fare con questo 3d.
> Grazie.
> 
> E ve lo posto.
> ...



:up:

Ha fatto impressione anche a me trovarlo.   Io sono entrata poco dopo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tra l altro era pure un 3d dove alcuni non avevano capito niente ed era scoppiato un bordellone.
Tanto che l avevo chiuso.
Posto il finale.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ha fatto impressione anche a me trovarlo.   Io sono entrata poco dopo.


Ti lovvo di brutto.
Sto continuando a leggere e a parte qualche nausea...mamma mia.
Che tuffo nel passato.



Bello.
Grazie ancora.
Stasera mi hai fatto un regalone emotivo bellissimo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2014)

Sono sempre io in debito con te.:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra l altro era pure un 3d dove alcuni non avevano capito niente ed *era scoppiato un bordellone.*
> Tanto che l avevo chiuso.
> Posto il finale.



vero..., poi però gli utenti si sono arrangiati da soli in riappacificazioni varie


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Bello rileggere Battiato, il cui unico scopo qui sopra era scrivere buongiorno/buonanotte. L'usciere, in pratica.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

però, ci si menava di brutto eh?
e io che mi preoccupavo per i toni della diatriba tra ultimo e oscuro.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> però, ci si menava di brutto eh?
> e io che mi preoccupavo per i toni della diatriba tra ultimo e oscuro.



Ciao

sei stupendo!

Ehh ... ora, sembrano petali di rosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> vero..., poi però gli utenti si sono arrangiati da soli in riappacificazioni varie


Già!


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bello rileggere Battiato, il cui unico scopo qui sopra era scrivere buongiorno/buonanotte. L'usciere, in pratica.


Anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa!
Chissà che fine ha fatto


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> però, ci si menava di brutto eh?
> e io che mi preoccupavo per i toni della diatriba tra ultimo e oscuro.


Minchia. L hai letto tutto?
È stato davvero un 3d alla ultimobsangue.
Immotivatanente tra l altro.
Una sorta di sparti acque.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. L hai letto tutto?
> È stato davvero un 3d alla ultimobsangue.
> Immotivatanente tra l altro.
> Una sorta di sparti acque.



 cosa ne pensi adesso delle lieve critica che ti è stata fatta a suo tempo? cioè la testimonianza iniziale per chi legge solo quella e non non sa che poi hai trovato il Man


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. L hai letto tutto?
> È stato davvero un 3d alla ultimobsangue.
> Immotivatanente tra l altro.
> Una sorta di sparti acque.


si.
interessante vedere come sia deragliato.

cmq hai fatto flap flap anche a ultimo. pensavo l'avessi fatto solo a me.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si.
> interessante vedere come sia deragliato.
> 
> cmq hai fatto flap flap anche a ultimo. pensavo l'avessi fatto solo a me.


Il mio flapflap lobfaccio a tutti.
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si.
> interessante vedere come sia deragliato.
> 
> cmq hai fatto flap flap anche a ultimo. pensavo l'avessi fatto solo a me.


Ma era deragliato  perche l italiano non è per tutti.
Nelnsenso che io dicevo pere e altri capivano manco mele proprio costine di maiale tipo.
Ultimo?
Chi è ?
Non rispondermi. 
:culo:


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> cosa ne pensi adesso delle lieve critica che ti è stata fatta a suo tempo? cioè la testimonianza iniziale per chi legge solo quella e non non sa che poi hai trovato il Man


Non ho capito.
Ma qualsiasi critica fatta in quel 3d è stata spiegata e nonnho nulla da aggiungere.
Non fare la pigrina e leggi.
:carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bello rileggere Battiato, il cui unico scopo qui sopra era scrivere buongiorno/buonanotte. L'usciere, in pratica.


Ti riferisci ad Ultimo o a Luiconlalmaiuscola?

Perchè il mettere in condizione chi legge di non avere la benché minima idea del significato di quello che scrive (tipo Battiato) è più roba da Ultimo. Luiconlalmaiuscola non l'ho mai letto, però.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma era deragliato perche l italiano non è per tutti.
> Nelnsenso che io dicevo pere e altri capivano manco mele proprio costine di maiale tipo.
> Ultimo?
> Chi è ?
> ...




ho notato che un tal ex stermy ha iniziato abbastanza presto a stuzzicare, a preparare il terreno per il deragliamento. poi è entrato massinfedele (credo sia il nick) e da lì in poi scintille.
Battiato oltre a fare l'usciere broccolava da matti.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ad Ultimo o a Luiconlalmaiuscola?
> 
> Perchè il mettere in condizione chi legge di non avere la benché minima idea del significato di quello che scrive (tipo Battiato) è più roba da Ultimo. Luiconlalmaiuscola non l'ho mai letto, però.


E non hai perso nulls


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo voi*

Alludere oppure scrivere il mio nick ha qualche senso se non cercare di farmi rispondere? 

Se proprio non vi va quello che scrivo, scrivetelo quando scrivo qualcosa, non riportando.

Questo per il valore che ha il forum, poi se siete contenti così, continuate pure. 

Ma non lamentatevi se qualche volta sbrocco o comincio anche io con delle frecciate che alla fine risultano inutili se non al piacere proprio dello sfottò. Siete qua per sfottere? Io no.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ad Ultimo o a Luiconlalmaiuscola?
> 
> Perchè il mettere in condizione chi legge di non avere la benché minima idea del significato di quello che scrive (tipo Battiato) è più roba da Ultimo. Luiconlalmaiuscola non l'ho mai letto, però.


No, erano distinti. Battiato scriveva solo il buongiorno/buonanotte. E se l'utente in questione era anche lontanamente femminile si prodigava con "i miei omaggi Signora X" ed offriva colazioni virtuali.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alludere oppure scrivere il mio nick ha qualche senso se non cercare di farmi rispondere?
> 
> Se proprio non vi va quello che scrivo, scrivetelo quando scrivo qualcosa, non riportando.
> 
> ...


dov'è che ti avrei sfottuto?


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, erano distinti. Battiato scriveva solo il buongiorno/buonanotte. E se l'utente in questione era anche lontanamente femminile si prodigava con "i* miei omaggi Signora X*" ed offriva colazioni virtuali.


non mi è sembrato così galante....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non mi è sembrato così galante....


Vabbè, un periodo appestava ogni thread, non solo quello.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> dov'è che ti avrei sfottuto?



Non mi riferivo a te, ma a tebe e president. 

Con loro ci sono screzi e litigi che sono avvenuti in passato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E non hai perso nulls





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, erano distinti. Battiato scriveva solo il buongiorno/buonanotte. E se l'utente in questione era anche lontanamente femminile si prodigava con "i miei omaggi Signora X" ed offriva colazioni virtuali.


Ma tu pensa quanti cappuccini cuorati con annessa brioche mi sono perso... 

A me invece nessun omaggio, ma devo riconoscere che l'ha toccata piano: richiesta di ban per le mie opinioni (parola grossa definirle opinioni...).


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa quanti cappuccini cuorati con annessa brioche mi sono perso...
> 
> A me invece nessun omaggio, ma devo riconoscere che l'ha toccata piano: richiesta di ban per le mie opinioni (parola grossa definirle opinioni...).


Ma chi ha fatto sta richiesta? Battiato? Quando?


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa quanti cappuccini cuorati con annessa brioche mi sono perso...
> 
> A me invece nessun omaggio, ma devo riconoscere che l'ha toccata piano: richiesta di ban per le mie opinioni (parola grossa definirle opinioni...).


non ho capito. spiegami. hanno chiesto che fossi bannato per quale motivo?


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ho notato che un tal ex stermy ha iniziato abbastanza presto a stuzzicare, a preparare il terreno per il deragliamento. poi è entrato massinfedele (credo sia il nick) e da lì in poi scintille.
> Battiato oltre a fare l'usciere broccolava da matti.


Massifedele...ha tentato una difesa...che personaggio.
L ho anche conosciuto
.
Persona di estremo spessore. Dal vero. Qui cazzeggiava un po'.
In quel 3d gli era partito l embolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Massifedele...ha tentato una difesa...che personaggio.
> L ho anche conosciuto
> .
> *Persona di estremo spessore*. *Dal vero.* Qui cazzeggiava un po'.
> In quel 3d gli era partito l embolo.


Immagino sia stata una conoscenza fugace.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, erano distinti. Battiato scriveva solo il buongiorno/buonanotte. E se l'utente in questione era anche lontanamente femminile si prodigava con "i miei omaggi Signora X" ed offriva colazioni virtuali.


Ahahahah!
Me lo ero dimenticata!


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino sia stata una conoscenza fugace.


È passato dalla city un paio di volte.
La prima volta abbiamo bevuto unnaperitivo in piazza duomo, la seconda l ho accompagnato in aeroporto.
Che risate.
E non perche si è denudato.

Anzi.
Era ben vestito.
Un incontro amichevole.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non mi è sembrato così galante....


Infatti.
A me non le offriva.
:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A me non le offriva.
> :carneval:


tu che vivi li, quanto ci vuole dalla stazione porta garibaldi a quella centrale? come mi muovo dall una all altra?
mai stata a milano


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A me non le offriva.
> :carneval:


nemmeno se facevi flap flap??


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> È passato dalla city un paio di volte.
> La prima volta abbiamo bevuto unnaperitivo in piazza duomo, la seconda l ho accompagnato in aeroporto.
> Che risate.
> E non perche si è denudato.
> ...


Sì sì, ma per definire un cazzone così "di spessore" ce ne vuole. Credo più di un aperitivo, l'accompagno in aereoporto e le matte risate. Magari sul forum esagerava nel cazzeggio, ma comunque. Vabbè.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi ha fatto sta richiesta? Battiato? Quando?





Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho capito. spiegami. hanno chiesto che fossi bannato per quale motivo?


Intendiamoci su chi sia Battiato. Secondo me è Ultimo, secondo voi è Luiconlalmaiuscola.

La richiesta di ban, da manuale del nonnismo, è stata di Luiconlalmaiuscola, nei primi tempi in cui postavo: avevo inserito qualche racconto pruriginoso o preso le difese/trovato qualche giustificazione al comportamento qualche laida erotomane traditrice e pertanto non meritavo nemmeno un cappuccino cuorato con la meuza.

Ma tranquilli: tempo 72 ore rientrerà per spiegare.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Intendiamoci su chi sia Battiato. Secondo me è Ultimo, secondo voi è Luiconlalmaiuscola.
> 
> La richiesta di ban, da manuale del nonnismo, è stata di Luiconlalmaiuscola, nei primi tempi in cui postavo: avevo inserito qualche racconto pruriginoso o preso le difese/trovato qualche giustificazione al comportamento qualche laida erotomane traditrice e pertanto non meritavo nemmeno un cappuccino cuorato con la meuza.
> 
> Ma tranquilli: tempo 72 ore rientra per spiegare.


Secondo me non era nè l'uno nè l'altro ma proprio uno di Napoli. Anche perchè sai che palle a fare lo switch tutte le volte, ma più che palle comporterebbe anche un certo impegno cerebrale che vabbè. Mi spiace per la richiesta di ban per opinione, ma che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho capito. spiegami. hanno chiesto che fossi bannato per quale motivo?


Anche io non lo ricordo...


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu che vivi li, quanto ci vuole dalla stazione porta garibaldi a quella centrale? come mi muovo dall una all altra?
> mai stata a milano


Ciao, Bentornata.
Ci vuole poco. Tipo in metro 10 minuti.
Se mi dici quando vieni ti faccio da guida e ti porto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> nemmeno se facevi flap flap??


A lui non lo facevo.
Ti pare?
Non mi piacciono in dove cojo cojo


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Ma qualsiasi critica fatta in quel 3d è stata spiegata e nonnho nulla da aggiungere.
> Non fare la pigrina e leggi.
> :carneval:



più o meno me lo ricordo, ho partecipato largamente:singleeye:...dai però era divertente, perchè leggevi dopo qualche ora ed era scoppiata una nuova bomba atomica imprevedibile
poi tarallucci e vino, bei tempi


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Intendiamoci su chi sia Battiato. Secondo me è Ultimo, secondo voi è Luiconlalmaiuscola.
> 
> La richiesta di ban, da manuale del nonnismo, è stata di Luiconlalmaiuscola, nei primi tempi in cui postavo: avevo inserito qualche racconto pruriginoso o preso le difese/trovato qualche giustificazione al comportamento qualche laida erotomane traditrice e pertanto non meritavo nemmeno un cappuccino cuorato con la meuza.
> 
> Ma tranquilli: tempo 72 ore rientrerà per spiegare.


Naaaaa.
Secondo me era Battiato e basta.
Cioè. Non era un doppio nick


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> più o meno me lo ricordo, ho partecipato largamente:singleeye:...dai però era divertente, perchè leggevi dopo qualche ora ed era scoppiata una nuova bomba atomica imprevedibile
> poi tarallucci e vino, bei tempi


Tarallucci e vino?
Non per me.
O almeno.
Con te e ocean si poi.
Alla fine ci siamo capite.
Che bello pero è stato rileggere.
:inlove:


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> più o meno me lo ricordo, ho partecipato largamente:singleeye:...dai però era divertente, perchè leggevi dopo qualche ora ed era scoppiata una nuova bomba atomica imprevedibile
> poi tarallucci e vino, bei tempi


perché bei tempi?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> *Intendiamoci su chi sia Battiato. Secondo me è Ultimo, secondo voi è Luiconlalmaiuscola.*
> 
> La richiesta di ban, da manuale del nonnismo, è stata di Luiconlalmaiuscola, nei primi tempi in cui postavo: avevo inserito qualche racconto pruriginoso o preso le difese/trovato qualche giustificazione al comportamento qualche laida erotomane traditrice e pertanto non meritavo nemmeno un cappuccino cuorato con la meuza.
> 
> Ma tranquilli: tempo 72 ore rientrerà per spiegare.



Ma sei serio o è una maniera per continuare a sfottere?


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tarallucci e vino?
> Non per me.
> O almeno.
> Con te e ocean si poi.
> ...



vabbè, non è rimasto ucciso nessuno
...strano


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> perché bei tempi?



c'erano utenti che mi spiace non leggere più


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Intendiamoci su chi sia Battiato. Secondo me è Ultimo, secondo voi è Luiconlalmaiuscola.
> 
> La richiesta di ban, da manuale del nonnismo, è stata di Luiconlalmaiuscola, nei primi tempi in cui postavo: avevo inserito qualche racconto pruriginoso o preso le difese/trovato qualche giustificazione al comportamento qualche laida erotomane traditrice e pertanto non meritavo nemmeno un cappuccino cuorato con la meuza.
> 
> Ma tranquilli: tempo 72 ore rientrerà per spiegare.


mi spiace e ovviamente non sono d'accordo
comunque credo di batterti alla grande con l'istigazione a denunciarmi, tsk tsk!


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'erano utenti che mi spiace non leggere più


ah ok. 
ho chiesto perché io ho letto in "quei tempi" utenti che minacciavano e offendevano pesantemente, utenti che si scannavano tra di loro, utenti che parlavano di Messaggi privati, e, stando a President, utenti che chiedono ban d'opinione, utenti che offendevano i meridionali. e chissà che altro mi sono perso....
mi piace più questo di quello.


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ah ok.
> ho chiesto perché io ho letto in "quei tempi" utenti che minacciavano e offendevano pesantemente, utenti che si scannavano tra di loro, utenti che parlavano di Messaggi privati, e, stando a President, utenti che chiedono ban d'opinione, utenti che offendevano i meridionali. e chissà che altro mi sono perso....
> mi piace più questo di quello.


E' il tuo primo forum vero!?


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ah ok.
> ho chiesto perché io ho letto in "quei tempi" utenti che minacciavano e offendevano pesantemente, utenti che si scannavano tra di loro, utenti che parlavano di Messaggi privati, e, stando a President, utenti che chiedono ban d'opinione, utenti che offendevano i meridionali. e chissà che altro mi sono perso....
> mi piace più questo di quello.



non era solo così, ogni tanto scoppiava qualche casino e durava qualche giorno, tutto qua


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' il tuo primo forum vero!?


guarda, ho frequentato per un po' un forum di motociclisti. 

ma niente a che vedere con questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda, ho frequentato per un po' un *forum dimotociclisti*.
> 
> ma niente a che vedere con questo.


Avevo letto di masochisti. Minchia.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ah ok.
> ho chiesto perché io ho letto in "quei tempi" utenti che minacciavano e offendevano pesantemente, utenti che si scannavano tra di loro, utenti che parlavano di Messaggi privati, e, stando a President, utenti che chiedono ban d'opinione, utenti che offendevano i meridionali. e chissà che altro mi sono perso....
> mi piace più questo di quello.


Sui meridionali però devo dire una cosa.
Io chiamo i napoletani napulè, anche aibtempi di quel 3d.
Ma Mattia è di Napoli ed è cosi che lo chiamo da sempre affettuosamente
Mi avevano rossato parecchio perche sembrava razzista ( solo a due o tre comunque).
Ovviamente non lo sono.
Giusto per precisare.





E poi è mica colpa mia se lui e napulè e io no.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio o è una maniera per continuare a sfottere?


Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.

Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".

Ma non sopporto che solo perché sono una bestia da un quintale di peso vivo io venga considerato il solito contenitore bello da vedere ma vuoto! Sono soprattutto un appassionato di letteratura, ma non disdegno ogni tanto una bella raspa solitaria su bigtitties.com

Il mio miglior pregio? Sono molto dolce. Il peggior difetto? Sono troppo dolce.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo letto di masochisti. Minchia.




ti sembro masochista?


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sui meridionali però devo dire una cosa.
> Io chiamo i napoletani napulè, anche aibtempi di quel 3d.
> Ma Mattia è di Napoli ed è cosi che lo chiamo da sempre affettuosamente
> Mi avevano rossato parecchio perche sembrava razzista ( solo a due o tre comunque).
> ...


razzismo è un'altra cosa tebe. io non  mi offenderei per un napule' (io eh).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.
> 
> Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.
> 
> Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".
> 
> ...




:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> razzismo è un'altra cosa tebe. io non  mi offenderei per un napule' (io eh).


No certo ma ho preferito specificare l ovvio.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No certo ma ho preferito specificare l ovvio.


spero per altre orecchie che non le mie.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.
> 
> Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".
> 
> ...


Uahuahuahuah!
Sto morendo!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.
> 
> Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".
> 
> ...



Wuau. Che bello, ora mi fai anche le confidenze.

Confidenza per confidenza: Mi sono stancato di tipi ed esternazioni come la tua. Perchè? Perchè vuoi o non vuoi il tutto verrà riportato anche in 3D dove un po di serietà non guasterebbe ( non intendo dire per sotto inteso che questo non lo sia). Se vuoi o si vuole questo può chiaramente dispiacermi, ma se è questo che richiede il forum con tipi come te, ok attacchiamoci e sporchiamo il forum.


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ti racconto qualcosa di me, così capisci.
> 
> Un giorno accompagnai Adriana Lima a fare un provino. L'impresario mi vide e scelse me invece che lei. Da quel momento in poi è successo tutto in fretta: Milano, Parigi, Londra, New York, Abu Dhabi, Pinarella di Cervia. Dalle pubblicità per Chanel fino alla vetta: paginone centrale di "Agromeccanica e macchine stradali".
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> spero per altre orecchie che non le mie.


No certo. Ma ci sono molti nuovi per cui...


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2014)

In ogni caso:

@Tebe, davvero un gran bel post...


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*

M sono stradiveretito a rileggere certe cose.Intanto mi dispiace quel casino con Tebe per un'incomprensione.....Poi quanto mi manca sterminator.....!Minerva come sempre a gettare benzina sul fuoco,scrive che odia i litigi,tranne fiondarsi per aizzare gli animi,una grande....:rotfl:!Permettetemi sue parole su massinfedele:il più grosso demente allo stato puro transitato qui dentro,ha sempre negato di volermi pistare...invece fu lui il primo nel post 729 a scriverlo,io credo che sia un coglione inarrivabile,e credo anche che ANNAB ed IL CONTE dovrebbero vergognarsi ad aver sempre speso parole positive nei confronti di quella merda di uomo.Vabbè annab ed il conte....:rotfl::rotfl:non proprio due menti eccelse....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> M sono stradiveretito a rileggere certe cose.Intanto mi dispiace quel casino con Tebe per un'incomprensione.....Poi quanto mi manca sterminator.....!Minerva come sempre a gettare benzina sul fuoco,scrive che odia i litigi,tranne fiondarsi per aizzare gli animi,una grande....:rotfl:!Permettetemi sue parole su massinfedele:il più grosso demente allo stato puro transitato qui dentro,ha sempre negato di volermi pistare...invece fu lui il primo nel post 729 a scriverlo,io credo che sia un coglione inarrivabile,e credo anche che ANNAB ed IL CONTE dovrebbero vergognarsi ad aver sempre speso parole positive nei confronti di quella merda di uomo.Vabbè annab ed il conte....:rotfl::rotfl:non proprio due menti eccelse....:rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

decisamente altri tempi ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> M sono stradiveretito a rileggere certe cose.Intanto mi dispiace quel casino con Tebe per un'incomprensione.....Poi quanto mi manca sterminator.....!Minerva come sempre a gettare benzina sul fuoco,scrive che odia i litigi,tranne fiondarsi per aizzare gli animi,una grande....:rotfl:!Permettetemi sue parole su massinfedele:il più grosso demente allo stato puro transitato qui dentro,ha sempre negato di volermi pistare...invece fu lui il primo nel post 729 a scriverlo,io credo che sia un coglione inarrivabile,e credo anche che ANNAB ed IL CONTE dovrebbero vergognarsi ad aver sempre speso parole positive nei confronti di quella merda di uomo.Vabbè annab ed il conte....:rotfl::rotfl:non proprio due menti eccelse....:rotfl::rotfl:


cosa vuol dire pistare?


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> decisamente altri tempi ...
> 
> ...



E si..adesso il forum ha una nuova linea,più garbata,modi più consoni all'alto livello dei forumisti,gente molto sensibile,profonda e delicata....ed io li aspetto....!


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Palladiano ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire pistare?


Menare!Peccato non abbia mai portato a termine la sua minaccia,credo proprio l'avrei preso a calci in culo da roma a Ferentino senza fargli toccare terra.....


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si..adesso il forum ha una nuova linea,più garbata,modi più consoni all'alto livello dei forumisti,*gente molto sensibile,profonda e delicata....ed io li aspetto*....!


pensi che siano falsi? gente come H7, Erato, fiordiloto?


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*No*



Palladiano ha detto:


> pensi che siano falsi? gente come H7, Erato, fiordiloto?


No,loro sono così,son belli così!


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> pensi che siano falsi? gente come H7, Erato, fiordiloto?


Ma io non sono falsa,ho il vocabolario limitato


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,loro sono così,son *belli *così!


See.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


Ok.Correggo di mio : Erato' e' un cesso cosi'.Va meglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ok.Correggo di mio : Erato' e' un cesso cosi'.Va meglio?


Ahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Mannò. Un mappamondo, meglio.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Mannò. Un mappamondo, meglio.


Hai visto?La bellezza del mondo!


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma io non sono falsa,ho il vocabolario limitato


Erato, io non ho mica detto che sei falsa. era una domanda rivolta a oscuro.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Erato, io non ho mica detto che sei falsa. era una domanda rivolta a oscuro.


Stavo scherzando Palladiano


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando Palladiano


ah. 

posso farti una domanda. perché erato' (con l'apostrofo) e non eratò?


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ah.
> 
> posso farti una domanda. perché erato' (con l'apostrofo) e non eratò?


Perche' ho disattivato la scrittura automatica sullo smartphone e gli apostrofi li devo aggiungere io.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ah.
> 
> posso farti una domanda. perché erato' (con l'apostrofo) e non eratò?


forse dipende dalla tastiera, io ho l apostrofo nella mia ma non gli accenti


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> forse dipende dalla tastiera, *io ho l apostrofo nella mia* ma non gli accenti


Sicura?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicura?


 oops


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicura?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Perche' ho disattivato la scrittura automatica sullo smartphone e gli apostrofi li devo aggiungere io.


ok. chiedevo perché essendo tu greca la cosa mi meravigliava e pensavo ci fosse una ragione "linguistica"


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ok. chiedevo perché essendo tu greca la cosa mi meravigliava e pensavo ci fosse una ragione "linguistica"


La cosa piu' giusta sarebbe Ερατω con accento ma poi JB mi mena...


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> La cosa piu' giusta sarebbe Ερατω con accento ma poi JB mi mena...


Omega o omicron?


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Omega o omicron?


Omega


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

*si*



Erato' ha detto:


> Omega


Ερατώ

quindi Eratò


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Ah*



Erato' ha detto:


> Omega


Paracalò!


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ερατώ
> 
> quindi Eratò


:up:


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paracalò!


Kali orexi ki efxaristo


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Kali orexi ki efxaristo


:spaghetti:


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> :spaghetti:


E poi si dice che il greco e' difficile...Siete bravi qui


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> M sono stradiveretito a rileggere certe cose.Intanto mi dispiace quel casino con Tebe per un'incomprensione.....Poi quanto mi manca sterminator.....!Minerva come sempre a gettare benzina sul fuoco,scrive che odia i litigi,tranne fiondarsi per aizzare gli animi,una grande....:rotfl:!Permettetemi sue parole su massinfedele:il più grosso demente allo stato puro transitato qui dentro,ha sempre negato di volermi pistare...invece fu lui il primo nel post 729 a scriverlo,io credo che sia un coglione inarrivabile,e credo anche che ANNAB ed IL CONTE dovrebbero vergognarsi ad aver sempre speso parole positive nei confronti di quella merda di uomo.Vabbè annab ed il conte....:rotfl::rotfl:non proprio due menti eccelse....:rotfl::rotfl:


ma in seguito massinfedele non era male, dai, quando si è ripresentato in una delle sue numerose vesti, tempo dopo
almeno a me era sembrato sinceramente preoccupato di avere l'amante fissa in ufficio, chissà com'è andata a finire


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E poi si dice che il greco e' difficile...Siete bravi qui



da parlare è davvero difficile per me. poi è tanto diverso da quello che studiai io


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E poi si dice che il greco e' difficile...Siete bravi qui


Io non ci ho mai capito un cazzo.
E anche quel poco che avevo capito visti i secoli che sono passatibdal liceo , è un grande buco nero.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ci ho mai capito un cazzo.
> E anche quel poco che avevo capito visti i secoli che sono passatibdal liceo , è un grande buco nero.


Il greco moderno e' ben diverso rispetto al greco antico.E nel greco antico ero una frana anch'io:condom:


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> da parlare è davvero difficile per me. poi è tanto diverso da quello che studiai io


La pronuncia e' difficile per gli italiani ma ti assicuro che la mia insegnante italiana sposata con un greco,insieme a tanti italiani che vivono dalle parti mie son bravissimi a parlare il greco.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il greco moderno e' ben diverso rispetto al greco antico.E nel greco antico ero una frana anch'io:condom:


altroché se è diverso basti pensare che la ἡ in greco moderno si legge "i" mentre a noi ci insegnavano a leggerla "e" (etacismo)
che la "b" nel greco moderno si costruisce con μπ e la β la leggono "v". tutto diverso insomma. com'è naturale che sia.
sennò sarebbe come se volessi venire in italia e parlare latino.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> altroché se è diverso basti pensare che la ἡ in greco moderno si legge "i" mentre a noi ci insegnavano a leggerla "e" (etacismo)
> che la "b" nel greco moderno si costruisce con μπ. tutto diverso insomma. com'è naturale che sia.
> sennò sarebbe come se volessi venire in italia e parlare latino.


Esattamente.E poi neanche l'italiano per un greco e' facile.Cioe' io prima di arrivare in Italia ne avevo fatte di lezioni d'italiano e conoscevo gia altre 2 lingue di derivazione latina.Ma una volta arrivata mi pareva di non conoscerlo quasi quasi,mi sembrava che gli italiani parlassero alla velocita' della luce...Poi mi son abituata e piu parlavo con gli italiani e meglio parlavo,almeno un italiano piu' fluente.Poi il congiuntivo!Ohi gesu'!E i dialetti!Ma alla fine ci si abitua.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Esattamente.E poi neanche l'italiano per un greco e' facile.Cioe' io prima di arrivare in Italia ne avevo fatte di lezioni d'italiano e conoscevo gia altre 2 lingue di derivazione latina.Ma una volta arrivata mi pareva di non conoscerlo quasi quasi,mi sembrava che gli italiani parlassero alla velocita' della luce...Poi mi son abituata e piu parlavo con gli italiani e meglio parlavo,almeno un italiano piu' fluente.Poi il congiuntivo!Ohi gesu'!E i dialetti!Ma alla fine ci si abitua.


Tranquilla.
Il congiuntivo é sconosciuto ai più.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tranquilla.
> Il congiuntivo é sconosciuto ai più.


è verissimo. sta cadendo in desuetudine.

se lo sapevo, venivo


----------



## drusilla (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> è verissimo. sta cadendo in desuetudine.
> 
> se lo sapevo, venivo


E pensare che io per la mia lingua di origine saprei usarlo senza fatica. .. ma delle volte sono quasi l'unica e allora mi uniformo[emoji15]


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> E pensare che io per la mia lingua di origine saprei usarlo senza fatica. .. ma delle volte sono quasi l'unica e allora mi uniformo[emoji15]


Mai uniformarsi


----------



## drusilla (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mai uniformarsi


Hai ragione... comincerò una piccola crociata in favore del congiuntivo cominciando da casa mia e pargolo mio (avvantagiato anche lui comunque)


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> La cosa piu' giusta sarebbe Ερατω con accento ma poi JB mi mena...


Mannò, perchè.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, perchè.


...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...


Che punteggi?


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, perchè.


Hanno paura di te... Come mai?


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che punteggi?


Non avevo niente da dire


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Hanno paura di te... Come mai?


Mah, non saprei.


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Hanno paura di te... Come mai?


Paura e' una parola grossa.Vuoi che abbia paura di un "disagiata"?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Disincantata...mamma mia che viaggio mi hai fatto fare con questo 3d.
> Grazie.
> 
> E ve lo posto.Magari a qualcuno può servire.
> ...


Bel post di apertura


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Naaaaa.
> Secondo me era Battiato e basta.
> Cioè. Non era un doppio nick


Ah cazzo. Voi intendete un nick. Io invece intendevo un soprannome affibbiato per provenienza geografica e incomprensibilità. Non sapevo ci fosse un utente "Battiato".


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bel post di apertura




Io mi sono preferita nel post di chiusura.
Troppo egocentrica.
:rotfl:


Son kreti stasera.
Strano.
Non lo sono mai.


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah cazzo. Voi intendete un nick. Io invece intendevo un soprannome affibbiato per provenienza geografica e incomprensibilità. Non sapevo ci fosse un utente "Battiato".


Cosa ti sei perso.
Lo avresti adorato.
:unhappy:


----------



## passante (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa ti sei perso.
> Lo avresti adorato.
> :unhappy:


io non me lo ricordo :blank:


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Hanno paura di te... Come mai?


È cattivissimo.
Quando entrò nel forum io mettevo sempre questa faccina.
:scared:



Anche adesso a volte.

:scared::scared::scared:


Super paura fifa


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io non me lo ricordo :blank:


Ma veramente?


----------



## passante (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma veramente?


veramente. ci vuol tutta che mi ricordi di te


----------



## passante (10 Dicembre 2014)

naturalmente sgherzo. ma no, lui non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> veramente. ci vuol tutta che mi ricordi di te


Ahahahahahah!



Se sei kreti mamma mia...:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> naturalmente sgherzo. ma no, lui non me lo ricordo.


Faceva davvero come ha scritto JB.
Non ha mai scritto nulla di "serio" se non in quel 3d.
Arrivava. Broccolava tutte con frasi tipo " i miei omaggi splendida signora". Offriva colazioni virtuali.
E basta.
Insomma. Il nulla tipo.
Un lumacone.
Innocuo ma lumacone.


----------



## sienne (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


all'epoca capivo una parola su tre ... 
caspita che passi in avanti ho fatto! 
Mi rallegra ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi sono preferita nel post di chiusura.
> Troppo egocentrica.
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Lo dovrò leggere allora  ho letto attentamente solo il primo post e mi è piaciuto molto il tuo modo di affrontare l'ostacolo tradimento


----------

